# Large Format DTG (2017)



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello again everyone!

In short, although I finally got my shop launched I am (regretfully) shopping around again for fulfillment services. Particularly with the following services offered.

1. Large format DTG prints (preferably at least 14"x18" print area), particularly with the capability to get larger print areas on XS and S sized shirts

2. Relabeling - neck tag removal and custom label printing inside neck

*Not a deal-breaker but hang tag attachment and individual poly-bagging are pluses

**POD with Shopify integration is nice, but at this point I'm willing to order bulk and handle inventory, shipping myself

If anyone know of any services that offer the above, information would be greatly appreciated. For more about why I'm asking, read on...

So I found a fulfillment company that does POD and integrates with my Shopify store. We go over what they can/can't do, I send them my artwork and tell them what products I want. They work on some physical proofs (samples) for me of what the product will look like. The proofs were in sizes XS-M for each of my designs.

I receive the product, approve of the results, and let them know I will be opening up shop and taking orders. I also used the t-shirts they sent me to do my product photography.

A few orders in, and they tell me they can't do the XS-S anymore the way that they did in the initial proofs. Specifically, that they can't achieve that print size. I show them the proofs and they tell me that they can do it but only on white shirts. I say OK that's fine.

A few more orders and now they tell me they can't do it at all. 

Currently I am trying to work on a compromise with them, but I'm also looking to other possibilities. I know they are running a business too and I'm guessing it's become inefficient for them to do the larger prints on the smaller sizes. At the same time, I hope people can understand why I am frustrated with them. Because I would not have agreed to work with them or open up shop if they had not sent me those proofs and told me that is what they are capable of doing.

Thanks for your guys' time, hope someone out there has some helpful information!


----------

